# Missing Golden Retriever from Ogden Bay



## graciemay (Nov 29, 2011)

Our Gracie went missing at Ogden Bay on Nov, 18th while we were out duck hunting she wasn't gone for long so we are sure someone picked her up maybe thinking she was lost. We just want her back she is a part of our family. She is a one year old Golden Retriever. If you know anything please call Jamie @ 801-839-2712 or you can drop her off to the Farr West Animal hospital so they can get her back to me.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Just wondering, did you get Gracie back?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Did she have a chip or collar???? Man, I hope so. I'm especially touched since I'm a golden owner. Have you been out there since, looking.? Keep us/me posted.


----------

